# Google+ - Removed the signup form



## s15274n

Alright... I've removed the form. I hope the 600+ people who did get in appreciate it. For those that did not, keep trying the shared post. If you never got that, email me.

I am about to do Round 6 - so wait till say Sunday night to ask again


----------



## thewahlrus

Works, and quick too. I was in 10 minutes after clicking your link.

Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach

If their are any other work around for getting into google+ or if they open invites up i would love to get one!! It looks amazing, and i cant wait till Google opens it all the way up.


----------



## Zach

also it looks amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## s15274n

Alright... got over 200 people in.. my site got 1100 hits... that form went crazy... doing it again tomorrow!


----------



## BMc08GT

just filled out the form. it appears im too late...damn


----------



## s15274n

Sent this to about 600 people. closing it down now.


----------

